# Urgently need help.



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I auditioned recently for a Conservatory's composition program on my primary instrument, the piano, and just yesterday I was notified that for now my application is not accepted, on the grounds of my performance in my audition.

However, the composition faculty and the piano faculty alike were both impressed by my composition portfolio, as I was told when I contacted the head of admissions earlier today. She also told me that I could re-audition in about 2 weeks' time on a different instrument, or as a vocalist, so not all hope is lost!

This is where you come in. I'm a bass/baritone, with a range from the D two octaves below middle C up to a very shaky F above middle C. I sang an awful lot when I was younger in church choir, and for a time I headed up the bass section of the adult choir. However, I largely gave up on singing around 2008-2009, and I need advice.

I need any and all tips that you can give me that would help me warm my voice back up to all its former glory (hahah), and also, any suggestions for repertoire.* I need 2 pieces, one in english, and one in any other language.
*
Also, another question:

Is there some stigma in the vocal world about singing a work transposed to better fit your range and your particular abilities?

Thank you all so much, this means a lot to me!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

ME SO SORRY YOU WERE NOT ACCEPTED, COUNT, ME SO SORRY, ME LOVE TO EAT APPLES, O, ME SO SORRY... 

But what do ya want to get recommended? Any lieder good for baritone? Or aria perhaps?


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm avoiding Russian and German like the plague. Arias in a romantic language are preferable. Might just be real cliché and do something like Ave Maria.


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

find a teacher real quick who can at least pull something out for you to look at and is perfect for your voice. but honestly I myself have gone through a plethora of music college applications and auditions and that is an interesting situation and one i haven't heard of before. do you mind if ii ask which school it is? i usually see with comp. programs that the ability on an instrument is secondary to the portfolio...that's my personal opinion as well.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

How about the Baritone solo from Faurés requiem


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Perhaps one of Ravel´s 3 Don Quixote songs ? Very catchy and not exactly "_coloratura_". Van Dam/Boulez have made a wonderful recording of the orchestral version.

Van Dam is also on you-t in the version with piano:










and Souzay is there with the orchestral version:





Also a fine Siepi





and Thomas Allen


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay, so I'm going to be predicteable as always, I attache a score of kewl and not-that-difficult lieder, of course written notes for voice are above your range but transposition shouldn't be problem, huh? Eventually I could provide you with recording of it by baritone.

This song reflect your feelings after being unaccepted as pianist


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Ow, that sucks man. They don't have a pure composition department?


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Rasa said:


> Ow, that sucks man. They don't have a pure composition department?


It's quite a pain. They have a composition program, but like you say, it's not "pure" composition. It's technically a performance degree and you're required to minor in an instrument.


----------

